# Dog food brand?



## pandora (Dec 25, 2012)

Hiya! 

So i am new to this forum because I would google my questions and I would find them on this site so i figured i would join. 

I am getting a maltese puppy from this rescue organization soon and I have been reading a lot about dog food brands and how the first five ingredients tell you a lot about the food and how it shouldn't have corn or starch and ingredients like that. Theres also this whole debate on dry or canned food. 

So i was just wondering what is a good dog food brand for a maltese puppy, something healthy but not too expensive. 

Pandora - Sara


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to SM! A lot of us use Fromm, but there are many good quality brands to choose from. I would stay away from grocery store brands, and buy at a pet store, online, or a pet boutique. Maltese do not need a High fat or high protein food. Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new puppy.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations on getting your fluff......its exciting. There are many good quality foods to choose from. A popular food here on SM is Fromm. You mentioned inexpensive so I am not sure what that means. You can also check out a website that rates dog food called Dogfoodadvisor.com. Good luck and can't wait to see pics of your furbaby!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Pandora, honestly your comment about not being too expensive has me hesitant to suggest any brands. Most brands I suggest are going to be $13-$19ish bucks for a 4-5lb bag. So It would be helpful if you could give us a price range that you are comfortable with.

My mom buys pedigree which is dirt cheap (and crap) and practically fainted when I told her how much we spent on dog food. I do think the decent brands are obscenely expensive-but it would help to have an idea of what you are willing to spend.


----------



## pandora (Dec 25, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Pandora, honestly your comment about not being too expensive has me hesitant to suggest any brands. Most brands I suggest are going to be $13-$19ish bucks for a 4-5lb bag. So It would be helpful if you could give us a price range that you are comfortable with.
> 
> My mom buys pedigree which is dirt cheap (and crap) and practically fainted when I told her how much we spent on dog food. I do think the decent brands are obscenely expensive-but it would help to have an idea of what you are willing to spend.


I just meant nothing ridiculously expensive. I am not going to buy a cheap dog food brand that is horrible for my pup, I need something of good quality that doesn't have been spending like $200 a month just for food.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Honestly, one little dog doesn't eat all that much. A 1/2 cup a day is normal for two of mine. You can buy a bag or a few cans of quality dog food, and it will go along way. The same with treats, just little pieces at a time. Carrots and green beans are my dogs favorite treats! Oh Welcome to SM Please post pictures when you get your fluff, and thank you for rescuing !!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

My dog likes raw food from Small Batches $17 for 3lb around 48 patties. This is his main food, we have beef, chicken & rabbit. He eats 2 patties a day so it cost me $17 for 24 days... Really inexpensive and his hair looks amazing, his energy level is incredible. 
http://www.smallbatchpets.com/

He also likes Acana and I give him the dry food when we are out and about because it's easier. 
Acana Singles you cab buy a small bag $7 for 400gr/0.88lb to see if your dog will like it and its easy to try different flavors when you can get a small bag He eats 1/4 cup twice a day. The 5lb cost around $18 http://acana.com/products/singles

Orijen being this his less favorite is the first highly recommended food I bought and he loved it for 10 days then refused to eat. As I bought a 5lb bag I still try to offer it here and there and he seems to like it again. 
http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/

That's all I know but I hope it helps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Sweet, now, one thing to keep in mind, many feel that malts don't do well with higher protein (high 20s and up) so when you start looking keep that in mind. (I keep protein around 30 or lower) There are so many decent brands out there, you'll have to try to decide what will work best for you 

A few off the top of my head are:

Acana
Fromm
Nature's Variety
Canine Caviar
Blue Buffalo
Nutrisource

If you want to do something a little different (not kibble) you might check out freshpet-you can find them in many large grocery stores in a refrigerator in the pet section and you can also find them at many pet stores.


----------

